# IPv6 PTR-Eintrag: Der Name hat das falsche Format.



## DannYFreSh (16. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

wenn man einen längeren PTR-Eintrag für eine IPv6 Adressen anlegen will z.B
2.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.1.1.1.0.0.0.0.a.2.ip6.arpa 

dann erscheint: 
*ERROR*

1. Der Name hat das falsche Format.

ich vermute mal, dass die Meldung kommt, weil die Maximalen Zeichen etc. überschritten sind kürzt man das ganze etwas dann nimmt er den Eintrag auch an.

Gibt es also eine Möglichkeit, dass man selber die zulässigen Zeichen etc. höher setzen kann, so dass der Eintrag angelegt wird ?


----------



## Till (16. Sep. 2010)

Im Moment ist die Länge des Eintrages auf 64 Zeichen begrenzt. Du kannst den regulären Ausdruck in der Datei /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/dns/form/dns_ptr.tform.php


----------



## DannYFreSh (16. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

das hat die Fehlermeldung wie vermutet behoben 

Ich musste aber noch in der DB ---> dns_rr ---> name ändern, hier war es auch auf 64 Zeichen begrenzt was dazu geführt hatte, dass der Eintrag nicht vollständig in die DB geschrieben wurde und somit nach 64 Zeichen gekürzt/abgeschnitten war und so auch in die Zone-Datei übertragen wurde. Damit es klappt habe ich den Wert auch hier auf 75 erhört, geht einwandfrei jetzt 

Mit den besten Grüßen
Danny


----------

